# Roux Tutorial Video



## SketchCuber (Oct 16, 2012)

I recently made this 5 part video series for my youtube channel. Just wanted to see what you guys think.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Oct 16, 2012)

Have you ever tried Fridrich? do you think this method is faster? i average slightly slower than you, about 40 sec., PB 31 sec. do you think this method would help speed up?


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 16, 2012)

Methods don't have speeds. Try out the Big 4 methods though (CFOP, roux, ZZ, petrus) for ~1 week each and decide which one you like better.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Oct 17, 2012)

Ok thx


----------

